# Carved and burned



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Finally got around to posting some pics of my carvings. I finished these up this past spring. I took a class from Fred & Elaine Stenman Stenman Studios - Home - unique blend of refief woodcarving and wood burning. They teach shallow relief carving, HEAVY burning and then painted with thinned acrylic paints. The heavy burning keeps the paints from bleeding into adjacent areas. The barn and tree is the first project. Then you can choose one of their patterns or have one modified to your liking. They are excellent teachers and are always giving you tips and hints. The second one was completed in class and the others I completed on my own at home.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Ted ~ Absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing and also providing some information about your technique.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

To you, I say Congrats. If I had this much talent, I'd leave town and make a brand new living. This is beautiful, you have done some great work.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks to you both. Don't know about making a living though. As long as it took to carve those I'd starve!
As much woodworking I've done over the years, I'd never picked up a carving knife. Last winter we were in Texas and I decided to give carving a try. I had some excellent carvers for teachers. The wood burning was mostly self-taught from some good books from Fox Chapel Publishing. The nice thing about carving, it's quiet, not a need for many tools and you can bring it just about anywhere.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Here are a few more that are just woodburned. These are burned onto 3/8" thick basswood. I use several different methods for transferring a pattern. Graphite paper , the non-wax type and can be erased. Most craft stores carry this or can be found on-line.

The OH transparency method. Using an _ink jet_ printer, print your pattern out onto an overhead projector transparency (remember those from days by gone). You might have to flip your pattern before you print it so it is oriented the right direction. Lay the transparency onto your piece of wood, ink side down, secure with blue masking tape. Rub the face of the transparency with the edge of a credit card, small scraper,etc. The ink pattern will transfer onto your wood. One suggestion is to change the color of the pattern before you print, usually a medium brown will work. If you get off a line when burning you won't have an ugly black line showing. 

The last method is pyrography paper (Pyrography Paper* from Smoky Mountain Woodcarvers Supply). Similar to an OH transparency but you can burn right through it when transferring a pattern, and you won't set your house on fire!

With most patterns I only transfer the main parts to the wood. Intricate details usually won't show up and need to be added without the use of a pattern.

Go burn something


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Humbled by your pieces. They are absolutely spectacular !!!


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Taking a different approach from the conventional ones. Always inspiring.


----------



## Singinsam (Sep 19, 2012)

Ted, I recently started wood carving, mainly caricatures, and my work doesn't come close to the quality of yours. Your work is really impressive and demonstrates your considerable talent. Bob.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Singinsam said:


> Ted, I recently started wood carving, mainly caricatures, and my work doesn't come close to the quality of yours. Your work is really impressive and demonstrates your considerable talent. Bob.


Fishinbo and steamfab thanks. The comments are appreciated. I sometimes think my work isn't good enough and the favorable comments shores up my confidence.

Bob, I started out doing some simple eye, nose ear and mouth carvings on a 2" square piece of basswood. Fox Chapel Publishing has a series of books Woodcarving that I was able to borrow that helped a lot. I usually spend at least an hour a day carving. It DOES take lots of practicing. Make sure you count fingers and thumbs when you are done.

Good luck and have FUN.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice work, Ted. Make sure you keep it up and post your work for our pleasure. Thanks


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi Iceman. What tools are you carving with? I dig the colors.
Gary


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Barns*

That last barn looks like one of my patterns. I photographed two barns in Brookfield Wisconsin years ago and made patterns of them here's the other one.

Gary


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

seawolf21 said:


> Hi Iceman. What tools are you carving with? I dig the colors.
> Gary


Flexcut Carving Tools - FR405 Deluxe Palm Set « Flexcut Tool Company. I also bought a 'Denny' chip carving knife for the small detail stuff.

I bought the set in Texas from a carver/dealer. Good price.

The paint colors are a thinned down acrylic paint. Something I learned in a carving class.


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

Whatever you paid for the carving classes , you sure got your moneys worth . Your work is fantastic and I love the barn and farm scenes .


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

They ae just great and my wife wanted to see them and told her no no no and now she has seen them. I can't even make decent toothpick


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

seawolf21 said:


> That last barn looks like one of my patterns. I photographed two barns in Brookfield Wisconsin years ago and made patterns of them here's the other one.
> 
> Gary


I love the way you make a pattern from a photograph .
How are you doing that .
Seems like something I would like to try .


----------



## truckology (Sep 11, 2014)

Those are amazing!


----------



## Capecarver (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice stuff.
I've only recently started exploring the pen as a way of creating small details.
For years it's been chisel only.
Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Ted,

I hate these pictures!

I am past my bandwidth for the month and they have my speed cut way down but I just had to see these fantastic carvings/burnings/paintings blown up so I could see the details. Then you posted 4 more pictures and I had to look at them.

Would you like the phone number for my internet provider so you can call and apologist for my over use of bandwidth?

Fantastic, fantastic, fantastic!


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Ted,
> 
> I hate these pictures!
> 
> ...


Sorry Mike, LOL, I always try to resize my pics because I too am on limited data connection. 10G with my Verizon account. I doesn't seem like much but a few pics here, some YouTube videos there and boom 9.98 GBs of data.


----------

